# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle Version 1.3.4 Add FRP, FLASH, DUMP, FORMAT For New Phone Models

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*EFT Dongle New Update 02/05/2018* Software V1.3.4 *What is New ?* *EFT Dongle Version 1.3.4 Is Released:* *[SAMSUNG]* Updated translate to support android Oreo 8.x (without root) *[SAMSUNG]* Updated flashing protocol to support android Oreo 8.x (with .lz4 support) *[SAMSUNG]* Improved flashing speed *[SAMSUNG]* Added dump and write bootanimation for android Oreo 8.x *[SAMSUNG]* Updated make recovery & boot features for android Oreo 8.x .lz4 type *[SAMSUNG]* Updated Backup/Restore data (no need to user touch) *[SAMSUNG]* Updated make root for new patch security *[SAMSUNG]* Added inject RMM State Disabler with rooted kernel *[SAMSUNG]* Added backup/restore DRK using rooted ADB *[LG]* Added root explorer through Download Mode *[QUALCOMM]* Updated make and flash rooted kernel for new devices *[GENERAL]* Added remove system apps without root *[GENERAL]* Updated translating patchees for new 2018 patch security *[GENERAL]* Updated dictionaries to support android Oreo 8.x *[MTK]* Added support for new CPU MT6765 *[MTK]* Support New Brands : *MICROMAX  ALCATEL ASUS ALTICE ARTEL ARCHOS  BLACKVIEW BLU BQ  CASPER CHERRY DOOGEE HYUNDAI iBALL  INTEX KARBONN  LAVA LETV PANASONIC QMOBILE TECNO TELENOR VERTEX XIAOMI  ACER INFINIX HUAWEI LENOVO OPPO ____________________________________________________________  More info and discussion are الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## asaad wahsh

_متابعه ممتازه يا معلم_

----------


## hany_bendary

تسلم ايدك يا كبير

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asaad wahsh
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  متابعه ممتازه يا معلم   نورتني يا برنس*

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hany_bendary
					الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تسلم ايدك يا كبير   عليك نور يا برنس*

----------


## elbrins17

مشكورررررررررررر

----------

